# Smoked Cabbage



## msmith (Dec 17, 2006)

We found away to get everyone in the family plus some of the kids too, to eat cabbage. We core the cabbage about 3/4 of the way down inside. Then we put in 4TBSP of water in to it. Chop up some bacon or you can use real bacon bits salt and pepper  drop inside the head (use as much as you like) stuff it full of stick butter. Rub the outside with butter salt and pepper. Lay about 4 strips of bacon over the head. You can use foil or a pan set on smoker for 2 hrs. Then pull and wrap with foil until done. Usually at 225 to 240* takes about 4 to 41/2 hrs . Then when done cut into pie wedges and sprinkle with grated cheese. Its best to use medium to small heads the large ones are to tough. I have not used a thermometer on them the way I tell when there done is the head will be real soft kinda mushy feeling.


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 17, 2006)

msmith, that sounds awesome! Wish I had some to go with the tenderloin I have in this afternoon... mmmm. Thanks for the idea


----------



## ultramag (Dec 17, 2006)

That is a very neat idea msmith. My wife will absolutely flip over this. Can't wait to try it.

Have you ever noticed any flavoring of whatever else you smoked with it? Just going by how boiled cabbage smell takes over a house.


----------



## msmith (Dec 17, 2006)

Gentelmen let me tell you this is nothing liked boiled cabbage. You can use any thing you want to stuff in there, but  be sure and use the bacon for flavor. I have not noticed any other meat flavor that was cooking at the same time. This way the house dont stink up and you dont smell it in your cooker either.


----------



## gunslinger (Jan 1, 2007)

That sounds awesome. My family loves cabbage anyway. We'll have to try this.


----------



## grillmasterjeff (Aug 17, 2009)

Man i dont even like cabbage all that well, but thats sounds good!! May try it this coming weekend at the tractor pulls.  

You put cooked bacon inside correct? and raw on the outside?


----------



## meat hunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Ok, you have my attention on this one. Im kinda confused on your method so bear with me. You set on a pan for approx 2 hours, then wrap it up in foil? Till its done? This really sounds like one heck of a good recipe. I love cabbage just steamed, but add bacon to it, oh yeah.


----------



## fire it up (Aug 18, 2009)

Really interesting idea, would have loved to see a picture of it cut after cooking.
A whole stick of butter, ouch!  But hey, if you're gonna add bacon then why not butter


----------



## rivet (Aug 18, 2009)

This sounds and looks outstanding! I'm the only one here who likes cabbage, but I could eat it everyday. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## alx (Aug 18, 2009)

Dang, i have 6 in garden just starting.This sounds like i will give it a go.

Love cabbage.I think i will smoke a few of the brussel sprouts too-if i am allowed....


----------



## gnubee (Aug 18, 2009)

Okay that sounds really good, I'm gonna try it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for a unique idea!


----------



## msmith (Aug 19, 2009)

Well I havent posted in a while been very busy. I cant believe this old post survived the crash. Tried to find an old pic but have cleaned out all the old ones on my pc. The best way to cook this without using a pan or bowl is after you have it ready is to pull off a big piece of foil then take another piece and make a foil ring to set the cabbage on. Place this on the large piece and bring up the sides like your going to wrap it up. Leave it open so the smoke can get to it and place on the smoker. When the bacon starts getting brown usually around 2 hrs then wrap it up tight and add another layer of foil and let it finish cooking.

Ok there are 2 pictures of the cabbage in my profile attachments but im computer stupid and dont know how to move the here.


----------



## goosekilla (Sep 22, 2009)

One of the guys working for me brought me a head of cabbage after telling us about him smoking one. I did it and all I can say is don't even look back, get one and go for it. Spice it up, fill it full of butter, and let it smoke. Seems like I used pickled jap's, garlic, crushed red pepper, and salt was added AFTER it was done.


----------



## geek with fire (Sep 22, 2009)

You had me at bacon....you had me at bacon.


----------



## alx (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for idea.These fellas will be ready soon........


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Sep 23, 2009)

I have to say it looks and sounds freaking awesome! I am going to try this one and soon!


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 23, 2009)

No Rivet your not the only one I could eat cabbage (I think I have) like an apple. I saw this other thread with smoked cabbage awhile back but couldn't fine it the other day when I had a head of cabbage. So I'm gonna save this one thanks for the recipe Msmith. Your the Man with the cabbage


----------



## gregandlaurie (Sep 25, 2009)

Sounds good. Think I'll try it too!


----------



## jeffesonm (Oct 28, 2009)

I recommend frying up some bacon, then frying up some chopped onions in the bacon grease.  Stir in a bit of BBQ sauce and then throw the whole thing in the cored-cabbage and pop it on the smoker.


----------

